# rock shelf for planting



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

i am currently constructing a rock looking shelf to mount at the back of my tank.









first time trying to add a pic... 
this is a top down view showing off the cavity i want to fill with substrate


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

this is a front shot 









this is after i torched it.









this is the first coat of drylock ( i feel it's too light for a base coat, but everything is closed so i will have to fix it tomorrow.









has anyone done this? not even sure if it will stay in place lol it will be suspended about
2/3 up the back of the tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooohh I have no tips on the DIY but that should look sweet in the tank


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

well i hope so. not sure if it will cause a problem with dead space... enerobic or whatever...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That looks really nice so far. I'm sure it will work great! 
Have you thought about applying some sand grit to the most raised areas?
What are you putting in it?


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

i have indeed thought about adding texture! i have been looking for sand for a while now. only place i can find it is in the lfs. any other suggestions for finding sand? no one is selling play sand right now... and thanks for the encouragement. not going to lie, i really surprised myself; it actually turned out how i imagined ( so far ). i still need to add high lights, probably tomorrow. 
oh... it's going in a 90 g bow, which is empty and new thus far. will be starting a diary soon. once the stand modifications and the leveling pad is in place. have some young ones to consider, so making sure my investment is family safe.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Even in the off season, you _should _be able to find playsand or silica sand at a Home Depot/rona, if not then surely at a landscaping supply yard.

Oooo 90 bow... nice


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

ever since i bought my 29 gallon starter kit from petsmart for 150 bucks, 3 or 4 years ago. i drooled over the bow fronts. well, i finally got my dream tank lol. i am taking my time and doing everything right. once i get this tank up and running i think i may turn my 29 into a shrimp tank.

and the point at hand: sand. i will have to check hd for some sand. i have a rona local, i will check that first. i am on call ( for work ) all the time, so i have a hard time getting out of area to browse for what i need.

so far it will be a dirt tank ( mgpm ) capped with sand/red clay mixture, capped with eco complete. 
eheim 2075
coralife 4/65watt pc 6700 bulbs
hydor in line heater
hydor mini powerhead 
got a sera flore co2 reactor
and finally a custom Regulator assembly for the co2. ( still waiting for funds for this, but i have at least a month before i flood the tank anyway. doing a dry start ).


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

well, i added sand for texture and went for a brown high light. it's fresh in this pic, so it will dry darker, but i don't think i like it lol.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

How's it look dry. Try a third colour/tone, sponge dabbed over top with little less coverage?


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

it dried a little darker. it looks alright. but i may try your suggestion. perhaps a medium grey? or green?
i will take a pic with my camera, see if it captures the color more accurately than my phone.


----------



## nokia011 (Dec 5, 2011)

make suer sit in water for a month before put in tank, will chage your PH


----------



## tominizer (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry for my ignorance but what is Drylok and where did you get it from? Im assuming it's a sealer. I'm looking for something like that for my concrete shelf project.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Its a latex sealent. I got mine from canadian tire.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

are you sure the drylok is ok for putting in the tank? i used that stuff on wall to water proof and it is really toxic and says so on the can? Wouldn't want your fish to go belly up.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I am confident its fish safe. I have seen alot of threads where it is used successfully. Even salt water set ups. Once it sets it becomes water proof. No leaching occurs. of course i am relating from other peoples experience, as i still have not flooded my tank.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

ok just letting you know as the can says some of the following:

Warning cancer hazard, contains crystalline silicone....this product contains a chemical known to the state of california to cause cancer. 

I happen to have a can as I was using it to water proof some block.

doesn't sound good to me.


----------

